# How much is a Maltese supposed to weigh at 3 weeks old?



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

:huh: Do they weigh 1lb? Thanks!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

At 3 weeks old, I'm not sure how much they weigh on average but one of the reputable show breeders on SM can give you an idea if they see this thread. 1lb seems a "little" large to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

i thought it seemed very big too. (well, for a maltese lol!)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo's breeder gave me his weight chart - he was 14oz at 3 weeks old - which is 0.8lbs, so under 1lb and he's about 5.5lbs now at 11 months old.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here an an excellent link on Maltese puppy development.

Maltese Puppy Development


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks  so i guess she's about the right weight. the breeder told me she's "about 1 pound," so i estimated up. that's fine with me, i love her anyway


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper was 1.9 at 13 wks when I got her.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not sure how accurate this chart is all the time, but it has been pretty close for Leila. 

Pet Maltese | Maltese Growth Chart


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you visited the kennel yet, Shelby?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

One pound is definitely not too big for an average size maltese. Puppies grow very rapidly the first six weeks.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Just to give you an idea, heres Milo's weight chart up to 14 weeks old.


Birth – 4 oz
1 week – 6 ¾ oz
2 weeks – 9 ¾ oz
3 weeks – 14 ¼ oz
7 weeks – 25 oz
8 weeks – 30 oz
10 weeks - 40 oz
11 weeks – 45 oz
12 weeks - 46 oz
13 weeks – 51 oz
14 weeks – 52oz


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Have you visited the kennel yet, Shelby?


i haven't yet. i was planning on going April 17 because we will be 2 hours away instead of 6. i haven't told them i'm going yet either.. i'm not sure if i should warn them or not.


----------

